# Concealed Carry Permit



## gungho84 (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey everyone. I was wondering how long it took for from the time you took your C.C. class and filing the paperwork, to actually get your license so you could carry concealed?

There's a few places I know of offering the class here in October and I'm interested in taking it. My dad who got his C.C.W. last year said it was only about a months time for the process to be completed. Seems pretty quick to me, I was expecting a lot longer.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

That's changed a lot here in Texas - it used to take 2months - it's now taking 6 to 8 month's due to the increase in applications.

I've had a CC Permit in Texas for over 10 years (2 five year permits) - I put in my 3rd five permit paperwork in early Feb. of this year & got the permit back in late Aug.

I'm sure looking forward to Government run health care :smtmoe 


:smt1099


----------



## SIGness (Oct 14, 2009)

It's about 2-3 months in Macomb County. Once you go to the county clerks office and drop your $115 application fee. They'll give you a web addy to check the status on your review board process.


----------



## Highlander1911 (Jan 30, 2010)

My wife was just told that Wayne County is running 6-8months. Thankfully we don't live in W.C....


----------



## ArmyCop (May 7, 2006)

Won't help you but in Alabama I went to my SO - Filled out a form - showed my Drivers License - waited 20 min's - called up to desk - paid $20 - got photo taken - 4 min's later had a permit in hand. No classes required.

I believe training is good but cost for a permit should stay within reach of the "common man" and not too expensive.


----------



## Tucker (Sep 23, 2009)

gungho84 said:


> Hey everyone. I was wondering how long it took for from the time you took your C.C. class and filing the paperwork, to actually get your license so you could carry concealed?
> 
> There's a few places I know of offering the class here in October and I'm interested in taking it. My dad who got his C.C.W. last year said it was only about a months time for the process to be completed. Seems pretty quick to me, I was expecting a lot longer.


Here in Missouri it should not be longer than 45 days or the authorities are obliged to give you your permit. I have one from Florida and it only took me three weeks. May be it depend on the state...

.


----------



## VietVet68 (Jan 10, 2010)

SIGness said:


> It's about 2-3 months in Macomb County. Once you go to the county clerks office and drop your $115 application fee. They'll give you a web addy to check the status on your review board process.


Hi,

I'm in Macomb county and after I took my CCW training class I applied for my CPL on 4/3/09 and received it in the mail on 7/13/09. I was quite surprised because the "process" says you have to appear before a board and they will approve or deny. I called the County Clerks office to see what happened and she said that due to the huge number of applicants they decided to categorize applicants based on previous contact with law enforcement and I had been put in a group that were just automatically approved so they could loosen up the log jam.
I haven't heard about how jammed up it is today but I was happy with 3 months.
Jack


----------



## Highlander1911 (Jan 30, 2010)

We applied in mid-feb, got notice today, approved. Not bad. Monroe County.


----------



## Freedom (Sep 21, 2009)

I live in Macomb County. I applied in Mid-March and was told the wait would be 3-4 months before an appointment with the Gun Review Board would be made. This is for a new permit, but the County Clerk said renewal processing is taking just as long. She further stated that they are getting hundreds of applications per week. My friends in Oakland County are getting processed in less than 2 months without the need to convene with a Review Board. I get the wait...not the Board.


----------



## hardcorp (Jun 15, 2009)

Tuscola County 27 days...


----------



## raptor (Oct 12, 2010)

*ccw in wayne country michigan*



Highlander1911 said:


> My wife was just told that Wayne County is running 6-8months. Thankfully we don't live in W.C....


 5 months in wayne county mi.


----------

